# Couple of New Knives



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have decided to make knives for Christmas presents this year. Here are a couple... only 5 more to go. After Christmas I have a couple of "orders" from my friends for fillets and bowies. If all goes well I might start to sell them. 

These are my 3rd, 4th, and 5th tries. Each one I learn a little more and each one has less and less flaws. I am not sure what kind of wood the skinning knive is made of but it sure stinks when sanded and it is hard as H#LL.

Sorry for the bad pictures, they are from my cell phone.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Real good looking work there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Those look good


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like them, well done


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I agree....FIRST CLASS !!!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

How much for a filet knife


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look great. Fantastic Christmas gifts.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, you should be proud . LL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Those turned out real nice!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice work Mate!! If your that good to start with I can imagine what works of art you will be making with more experience!!


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice looking knives, better than my third, fourth and fifth knives.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

If your knives can be sharpened and will hold an edge you can make some serious money. Everyone loves a good sharp knife.
Pat


----------

